

Apple's U.S. market share rises to 8.1%, up from 6.2% a year ago - charzom
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/07/10/17/apples_u_s_mac_market_share_rises_to_8_1_percent_in_q3.html

======
mynameishere
...which reminds me of Ron Paul.

~~~
dcurtis
At least this is tech-related, and has numbers backing it up.

Plus, it's nearly impossible to get sick of Apple news, isn't it?

